# Anyone else's hayfever started?



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone else's hayfever has started yet?

I get it every year but feels like it has started for me already, itchy eyes, runny nose, itchy skin, mucous down throat and coughing.And I'm like a bear with a sore head when i have it.

Just looked on _worcester.ac.uk/discover/pollen-forecast.html and didn't realise the pollen season had already started, must be trees. I dont usually start symptoms until May.

Feel like screaming...aarrgh.

2nd day on cetirizine, hope it kicks in soon.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

corporates said:


> Just wondering if anyone else's hayfever has started yet?
> 
> I get it every year but feels like it has started for me already, itchy eyes, runny nose, itchy skin, mucous down throat and coughing.And I'm like a bear with a sore head when i have it.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine use to work at at house who's owner made natural supplements from bees (crazy as it sounds)

Anyway he gave me some propolis! Sprinkled on cornflakes or breakfast all through the winter and never had a problem the next season!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

yep mine started arround 2 weeks ago! people dont realise how it runs you down either....id rather have a cold than hayfever! anyway...my advice to you is try local made honey! someone at work suggested i try it and bugger me if it worked first time! i only use 1 large carton a year and my nasal spray now! worth a go for the £4 that i paid mate


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine hasn't started yet fortunately, but I doubt it'll be long..


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

completeconcentration said:


> A friend of mine use to work at at house who's owner made natural supplements from bees (crazy as it sounds)
> 
> Anyway he gave me some propolis! Sprinkled on cornflakes or breakfast all through the winter and never had a problem the next season!


Had heard of propolis before but didn't realise it could be used for that, might be worth a try out, anythings better than this at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

1manarmy said:


> yep mine started arround 2 weeks ago! people dont realise how it runs you down either....id rather have a cold than hayfever! anyway...my advice to you is try local made honey! someone at work suggested i try it and bugger me if it worked first time! i only use 1 large carton a year and my nasal spray now! worth a go for the £4 that i paid mate


I had heard of this before with local honey, but never thought it was true, theres some local bee keepers too so may have to pay them a visit.

Very lethargic at the moment, it's very draining indeed.

Cheers


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine started today. I have my anti-histamine and some thing that you put up your nose which lights up and constricts your bloods vessels or something like that.

I've had the jab the last couple of years, which is a steroid apparently. Anyone know which one? And has anyone been on a cycle before and found that their hay fever has disappeared.


----------



## Stavros81 (Apr 4, 2011)

If i take anti-histamines all year round i tend not to suffer as badly come the spring/summer.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

corporates said:


> Had heard of propolis before but didn't realise it could be used for that, might be worth a try out, anythings better than this at the moment.
> 
> Cheers


You're welcome! It works a treat.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

blondOsonic said:


> Mine started today. I have my anti-histamine and some thing that you put up your nose which lights up and constricts your bloods vessels or something like that.
> 
> I've had the jab the last couple of years, which is a steroid apparently. Anyone know which one? And has anyone been on a cycle before and found that their hay fever has disappeared.


Corticosteroids were used a lot, i'm not so sure any more, i know they do Immunotherapy and desensitisation therapy which the gp refers you for and pollen is injected into your body.But there are risks associated with it as there may be a severe reaction, i know oral corticosteds can still be used.


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

Haven't felt anything yet this year, but seriously not looking forward to it as it really screws me over. And I found that pills don't do much for me, but maybe that's becase I tend to use them only when I get the hay fever?


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

just starting to kick in now. 99p loratidine or cetirizine normally sorts me out a treat.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

I get hay fever very bad every yea rice tried all sorts from the doctors and nothing works. I can take 4 anti histamine tablets a day and they do nothing, I've just suffered and put up with it but it is horrible.

Might try the local honey thing other then trying that don't know what else I can do.

Can you get a injection from the doctors ?


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine is usually bad by now, have benedrill + on repeat with docs............ but havent used it at all


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Struggling to sleep. Feels like my throat is half it's usual width...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You boys on cycle? Does that have any affect? Barely noticing hay fever


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

He'll fcuking yeah my hayfever is here in force. Eyes throat roof of mouth nose!!! Jezzuuzzzzz Christ


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes mine has gotten very bad I have this huge ass field right infront of my house and it got cut recently it's a fvcking nightmare


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

mines started like nobodys business

whats all this lark with the local honey ?????#

where do i stick it ?

trust me i will try anything

within reason .

hopefully i just bang it on my toast ?


----------

